# Italian Citizenship question



## M1kee (12 mo ago)

Hi everyone. I was born in Italy 🇮🇹 in 1957. My mother is Italian. In 1963 she moved to the UK 🇬🇧 she met and married a UK citizen who adopted me. we all lived happily in UK. 
I am now retired and would like to reinstate my citizenship and live in Italy. What are the legalities for this? What exactly do I have to do? Do I need the services of a solicitor ? Any advice would be welcome! Thanks


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Mostly you'll just need to collect some paperwork. You likely even have some of it. Then file the paperwork.

The question that comes to mind is did you ever become an UK citizen? If so when? If it was before I think 1992 you'll need to move to Italy for at least a year to reclaim citizenship.


----------



## M1kee (12 mo ago)

NickZ said:


> Mostly you'll just need to collect some paperwork. You likely even have some of it. Then file the paperwork.
> 
> The question that comes to mind is did you ever become an UK citizen? If so when? If it was before I think 1992 you'll need to move to Italy for at least a year to reclaim citizenship.


Thanks for the reply. Yes I became a UK citizen in about 1962. Not sure I can just pop into Italy any more and start living there. Since Brexit my time in an EU country is limited to about 90 days.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

__





Riacquisto della cittadinanza italiana per residenza


Riacquisto della cittadinanza italiana per residenza




consnewyork.esteri.it





Hopefully you can read Italian. It's from the NYC consulate but it's virtually 100% the same in all the consulates. You just need your UK paperwork where it states US paperwork.

Go to the consulate. Make the request. Pay the fee. Provide the paperwork. Then in the next 12 months move to Italy.


----------

